# Wade fishing



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I live in west Mobile and haven't been fishing since beginning of November. It's been far too long! I don't have access to a boat so I tried surf/wade fishing Dauphin Island at both the jetties and golf course; however, without much luck at all.

Anywho, I got some nice Christmas presents -- some nice cabela's neoprene waders, a new spinning reel, wading belt, and some tackle. And I've now got that desire to go fish, especially since school starts for me in just a couple weeks and I'm hardpressed between work and school to find time. So, I'm wondering if there are any places around here that are decent to wadefish for trout, specks, or flounder. 

Like I've said, I tried Dauphin Island and didn't have much luck, although that was a while ago. I've thought a lot about trying Little Lagoon Pass in Gulf Shores since my girlfriend's family has a condo right near there, but it's a nice drive over there. Are there any places near Mobile that would be decent to wadefish? Perhaps Dog or Fowl river? Somewhere in the bay? 

Any information will be greatly appreciated. You guys are awesome here, love reading this forum.

Scottie


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

I am not a expert on this but there is a young fellow at West Marnine store I think that is the first boat shop on airport blvd who you need to talk to. Ask the staff who is a fisherman that wade fishes in this store araound Sand Island. He showed me pictues this summer of Specks he caught around Sand Island. He is a big Mirror Lure user in the silver or mullet pattern. If you can learn to use this lure with maybe some Corkys from Academy on the bottom I think you will do well. I want to learn how to wade fish in Gulf Shores for Pompano and and maybe we can get some on this site to tell us how and where to go. Latter we can get togeather and go fishing to compair notes and learn how to catch these fish. Kayak Bob


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, the West Marine that is down by I-65, right? I think in the same parking lot as Babies 'R Us. I will have to stop by and see if I can wrangle some info from him! I've thought about walking out more on the little peninsula of Sand Island, but it's quite a walk. But hey, if you can catch fish, it would be worth it for sure!

I've been doing a little bit of research and such and it's funny you brought up the corkys, I've seen a bit about them online.

The guys on fishbaffinbay.com seem to pretty much use corkys only. I'm very tempted to buy a couple of their DVDs. One called "Trophy Trout Documentaries" and the other called "Advanced Trophy Trout Tactics". Only 25 bucks for both of them with S&H and tax, not too bad. Don't think I could muscle up nearly 40 bucks for one DVD on troutsupport.com

Thanks alot for the info KB. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

You wont believe this but its worth the money. How much do we spend on fishing tackle and boat stuff ect and yet when it comes to education tapes like this we say to much. The guy who invented DOAs has a DVD cheap. He is a super star using his lures and the method to bring them back to the boat. I have also seen some great videos on Utube on how to do this or that. I have gotten in to Zoom Fluke fishing and boy if you learn how to use these they catch fish. I have also, got some Slack Tackle popping corks and tie a three foot 6 pound test leader onto a DOA sh rip. Pop this sucker to locate the fish and the specks and reds have hit it big for me this December. I think the Corkys are a great lure invented by Mr. Brown in Texas. Type into your search engine Top Five Corkys for fishing Speckled Trout. Their is a great tread. If I can locate it I will post it for you. You don't need a lot of lures to catch fish its in the presentation and you having faith in the lure. If they are thier and you present it to them very slow on the bottom right now when its cold they will hit it.

That is the store I went into. I don't remember his name hes about 35 years old but he is a great fisherman and knows the water. He has the lures in his store that he uses and will show them to you. Will keep in touch and don't forget a good Kayak will help you catch even more fish if you learn how to use it and if you join a Kayak Club. Those guys will take you out to the spots where they catch fish. Kayak Bob


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Would love to one day get a kayak or just a tiny little cheap aluminum/flats boat. It's just tough right now being a junior in college and hopefully heading to med school. Not a lot of money to throw around at this point --- hopefully I'll be able to live comfortably in a few years! haha

Thanks again for all the help. I know a lot of people don't want to give away their secrets or their spots, yada yada, but just a few pointers here and there for a newbie like me is a great help!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Any bay "flats" that have water low enough to wade in safely will hold specks in the morning. Just be careful in those waders in water you do not know.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Definitely, thanks Mr. Osborne! 

I'm a bit tentative as I have never fished in these waders -- and I know they are quite dangerous if they get filled with water.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

man i dont know much about wade fishing, but I know this time of year the trout move to deep water. most of the successful wading ive heard of is during the summer months. there are a ton of trout up on the causeway right now, but its too deep to wade and you would need a boat. me and my buddy sometimes have room in our boat and we try and go about 3 days a week. if you want to catch some fish shoot me a pm and we might could get something worked out. I live in midtown and work at USA med center


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome, thanks 2ndrate.

I've thought the same thing. I just don't know enough right now to be confident on where to wadefish for the specks. I've heard that the causeway is awesome this time of year, so I don't know if it would be harder to find trout further south around Dauphin Island.

I'll shoot ya a PM here and see if we could maybe work somethin out.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Scottie I visited the WestMarine tackle shop today in Mobile and talked to a Veronica who I think is one sharp fisherperson.
She told me she and the two fellows at the store like to go to Dolphin Island and then walk way down to Sand Island and fish the west side of the island. Her favorite lures is She Dogs by Mirror Lure. She also, likes to use gulps on the bottom with jig heads. I am sure any surface lure that looks like a Mullet will work. One of the guys has a big collection of hard surface baits and uses the walk the dog method to catch fish.
June is her favorite time of the year she told me to wade fish.
I bought some gulps that look like Zoom Flukes in the smelt color pattern would use these for specks in shallow water as well as the rivers that I fish in. elt color also some long hooks 2/0 n long shank hooks to use on these and my regular flukes. They will be happy to talk to you about wad fishing and maybe one day they will take you out there and show you how it is done. Scan down to the map and see the islands pretty good map.
http://www.lighthousefriends.com/light.asp?ID=649

Bob


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been meaning to stop by, just couldn't find time this week. I've had to work late.

Thanks a lot for the info! I intend to get by there asap and soak up every little bit of advice they can give me.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm very tempted to buy a couple of their DVDs. One called "Trophy Trout Documentaries" and the other called "Advanced Trophy Trout Tactics". Only 25 bucks for both of them with S&H and tax, not too bad. 

Save your money, this guy is an idiot. Send me a PM and I'll mail you my copy so only one of us gets screwed.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Lyin... you're just a bit too late! haha

It definitely wasn't anything great by any means. The trophy trout documentaries isn't really much of anything other than him catching fish, not a lot of info. Guess I should have expected that though since it's kinda in the title. The tactics video wasn't too great either. His presentation on lures was pretty basic, but it still helps a newbie like me out a little bit. 

I probably would have paid maybe 10 bucks for the info on there. Paid 25, so didn't get too cheated I guess.

Do you happen to know anything about the DVDs offered by troutsupport.com?


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Went to Boater World yesterday be for I went to the Mobile Fly Fishing Club casting seminar. I talked to Veronica about the best Mirror Lures that look like mullet for big Specks in the Dolphin Island wade fishing in the spring and summer. She said our number one seller is the Mirror Lure 52MR in the 18 color. I also stooped at the Public Store and bought a Florida Sport mans Magazine great article on catching big specks in it and one we all need to read if you want to catch big trout. bob


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks KB. I don't have a lure that looks like that, going to have to pick one up for sure!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had luck with that one on dauphin island. Also caught big bluefish on it. I know spots to fish there during the summer but all the specs are gone for the winter.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wade Fishing*

Be careful of what you wish!

A pair of waders almost drowned me before I could shed them. No mas!

I wade in tennis shoes with a pair of jeans. When it gets too cold for creature comfort, I fish from a boat.

The venerable Mirro Lures are deadly for trout. I used to commercial hook and line fish with them. My favorite model is a 52M28. All of them will catch fish. C2


----------

